# Simple midi fader recommendation?



## vanMeerdervoort (Jan 3, 2023)

I am not a beginner really, but this seems a good place to ask this question anyway.
My beloved Fatar StudiologicSL-880 from prehistoric times is starting to fade away. I'm hoping to repair it, but in the mean time I only have my no-brand 48 key midi keyboard with broken mod-wheel.
I am looking for a simple, affordable external midi controller without lots of bells and whistles. In an ideal world it would have just two programmable faders and maybe some buttons, two or so. The simpler the better.

I found the Korg Nano control, which seems a bit too flimsy / plasticy and tiny.
Is there anything out there that sort of meets my description?

Thanks
Vincent


----------



## bcslaam (Jan 3, 2023)

Mike at Musiotech





MusioTech - Cool Tools for Composers


Discover cool tools for making your music easier and more fun.




musiotech.com




has 2 fader ones. I can attest to the quality of the fader and workmanship which is what you pay for. Very smooth action, way better than any keyboard or controller I've ever had.


----------



## vanMeerdervoort (Jan 3, 2023)

bcslaam said:


> Mike at Musiotech
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I'm looking for  thanks so much


----------



## JCold (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm interested in a solution for this as well. I agree the Korg seems a little flimsy, although I'm not taking it on the road I'd be more interested in simply how well it works and how much life is in those faders. I'll admit to being a little skeptical of the homebrew feel of Musiotech, I'd prefer something with a little more corporate backing frankly. There's a modular market out there if you poke around - I'm curious if anyone has had any experience with this or any other suggestions:









Workflow: Audio and Music Production


Add dynamic expression and a tactile experience to your digital music composition with Creative Console. Personalize your compositions and productions with the uniquely modular toolset that can be used with Digital Audio Workstations.




monogramcc.com


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jan 3, 2023)

Monogram

MIDIMaker


----------



## KenV (Jan 4, 2023)

I have two Korg controllers. If you are on Windows, beware!!!
The drivers haven't been updated in a very long time and they become unreliable on plugging/unplugging due to the way Windows enumerates USB MIDI devices.
They are really not worth the headache.


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 4, 2023)

bcslaam said:


> Mike at Musiotech
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a very great customer service too.


----------



## BassClef (Jan 4, 2023)

Have you looked at Studio Logic's MixFace controller at $200. It's a very well built and a full featured mixer. (if you want/need that) I use it with my Studio Logic SL88 Grand Keyboard.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jan 4, 2023)

KenV said:


> I have two Korg controllers. If you are on Windows, beware!!!
> The drivers haven't been updated in a very long time and they become unreliable on plugging/unplugging due to the way Windows enumerates USB MIDI devices.
> They are really not worth the headache.


+1 
I've been using a Korg nanoKONTROL2 for the past ~1.5 years (Ableton Live, Windows 10) and while it gets the job done it's really no fun to use. Whenever you close your DAW, restart your computer or unplug it you are at risk of having to re-do parts of the set up. Speaking of the setup, the software that is used to do the configuration usually doesn't recognize that the NanoKONTROL is connected to my system (but sometimes works anyways 👀) and I found little to no documentation online that actually explains how to use it. I'm at a point where I'm ready to shell out 400 bucks just to get something that works with no hassle.


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 4, 2023)

BassClef said:


> Have you looked at Studio Logic's MixFace controller at $200. It's a very well built and a full featured mixer. (if you want/need that) I use it with my Studio Logic SL88 Grand Keyboard.


I’ve just been selling one.
A wealth of features but the faders are too short and far too stiff.


----------



## John Longley (Jan 4, 2023)

I really like my Nakedboards unit, current geopolitical events aside.


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 6, 2023)

I got this one. The faders are good and it’s well constructed, using hard plastic. It sets up easy in Cubase. I love it, it’s hand size easy to situate, and just works. Manual is half a page. its also cheap. I have had at least twenty main brand controllers, this one is my favorite, simply works . https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/225299366399 ?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0&ssspo=sfWcDrTORU-&sssrc=2349624&ssuid=GvTYVgCgRKK&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 6, 2023)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> +1
> I've been using a Korg nanoKONTROL2 for the past ~1.5 years (Ableton Live, Windows 10) and while it gets the job done it's really no fun to use. Whenever you close your DAW, restart your computer or unplug it you are at risk of having to re-do parts of the set up. Speaking of the setup, the software that is used to do the configuration usually doesn't recognize that the NanoKONTROL is connected to my system (but sometimes works anyways 👀) and I found little to no documentation online that actually explains how to use it. I'm at a point where I'm ready to shell out 400 bucks just to get something that works with no hassle.


This is the typical crap a lot of installer woes give, all nice shiny promises then huge headaches. I can’t tell you how many days I have wasted on main brand controllers, Nectar, panorama, Korg, Akai, Novation, Arturia, M Audio, so many horror set ups.


----------



## EanS (Jan 6, 2023)

Besides all these recommendations above, ask yourself what length are you looking for? 100mm is the recommended, although for some 60mm is better whereas 100mm too long. A korg nano is 30mm. Nakedboards, 60mm, Midi maker, 100mm. 

And also check if you can edit the midi CC's, some are static (or upon request), like, learning function wouldn't work freely. 

All brands above are cool. Ah, and your country, since ebay has mostly UK seller(s?) since I searched.


----------



## mroche (Monday at 9:13 AM)

I recently picked up an Intech Studio EF44 (4 encoders, 4 60mm faders) with their mixer knob pack. The encoders aren't detentless which is a bit unfortunate, but the faders feel good enough. A touch slow, but not really an issue for the work I do. It is *insanely* customizable...

It's a piece of a modular system that can be setup however you like with their other devices which is pretty cool, and there's not dedicated "brain" unit, just whichever one has the USB ownership. Shipping costs out of the EU aren't fun, but I like the product so far. Only issue was one of the four rubber feet didn't seem to stay attached to the device before being put into the shipping box, so I'm working on figuring out what was used to add it myself.









Intech Studio


Grid modular controllers - class compliant MIDI and HID control.




intech.studio


----------

